# Trackrock Hammer-in Spring 2012



## Anvil Head (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey folks this will be #20. Wow how time flies!

*Trackrock Hammer-in   Spring Event   2012* 

*Date:* 		Weekend of March 30 - April 1	*Notice: * Open to all & no admission fees

*Location: *	Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA				 

*Directions:* WWW.TRACKROCK.COM 

*Activities:*	Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Forge Building, Anything Knife Related

*Who:* 	Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk with several talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

*General:* Craftsmen from several states, finished knives on display, collections on display, etc.
Family oriented event, Behave! No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

*Saturday BBQ:*   Saturday lunch is catered on site at cost. You must RSVP by March 20th to partake in this lunch.
*Additional:*   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  
*Knife Raffle:*   We are currently working on two separate custom knives to be raffled off at the next couple of Trackrock Hammer-in events. Funds will go toward the purchase of major equipment to be used at future events. One knife will be a collaboration piece by Wayne Hensley and myself, the other a collaboration piece by Rick Lowe and Will Dutton.

*Accommodations:* Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels near: Blairsville and Young Harris. Contact Trackrock Campground for further information at above website.

Please contact me if you wish to participate, or need further information about the event.  
Email: crex68@yahoo.com

CRex Custom Knives


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 11, 2012)

*Raffle Knife*

Finally got pictures of collaboration knife we will be raffling off at Trackrock end of March. I hope to be posting pictures by the first of next week.
We do have it here at the Guild meeting in Statesboro for anyone attending to have a close up and personal with all day today.


----------



## arcame (Feb 11, 2012)

see you there, can't wait


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 11, 2012)

Look forward to meeting more talented knife makers at Trackrock


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's the Raffle knife for Spring Trackrock as promised.
Collaboration by RLo (Rick Lowe) and Wild Will (Will Dutton), both regulars at Trackrock events. All proceeds got toward the purchase of equipment used at these hammer-in events. 
Blade by Will, hand forged from 50's circa OTS (old truck spring) with a beautiful clay induced hammon. Handle of whitetail antler with copper guard and copper/mule skin spacers, hand tooled sheath all by RLo ('nuff said). This is a very nice piece of working art by two of my close friends and obviously very gifted knifemakers. 
This is not a small knife, the blade is just a hair under 8 inches.
Don't miss a chance to own it, watch more like it get their beginnings, and......have a fun weekend to boot!
Hope to see all of you there.


----------



## arcame (Feb 12, 2012)

good lookin combo.  so who's it gonna be this time doug of jerry


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 13, 2012)

Good "?" 
We had border guards set for Don at the Guild meeting, but he slipped through. It distracted him long enough for someone else to win the Fiddleback knife this past weekend.
I'm thinking pulling lunch tickets might work on those two. Just so's you know.....Marsha and Nola both have their raffle tickets in hand already, so it will be a race to get close to either of the "Lady Lucks" by Trackrock (unless someone gets them to buy more tickets there).
You'll have to wrap your hand around this one Patrick, it's got the "Feel". RLo said he might even throw in a second, more period style sheath, high plains style maybe.


----------



## arcame (Feb 13, 2012)

sweet i am gonna hafto spend some $ on tickets for that one.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 4, 2012)

Just bringing it current and to remind everyone that the DDD for the BBQ RSVP is the 20th of March.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 7, 2012)

Trackrock is just a few weeks out can't wait to take it all in


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 21, 2012)

Is there a particular part of the campground that the Hammer In will occupy?  I'll probably pull my camper in on Friday and just wondered if I need to be somewhere in specific?


----------



## john costa (Mar 21, 2012)

Any site will be fine. We will be at the shop on the left when you come in. Get set up and make your way down to the shop. We'll all be there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 21, 2012)

Look for all the trucks up on the hill to the left just before you get to the checkin office, that's where it's all going on. Or....just ask when you check in. Everyone there knows.


----------



## arcame (Mar 22, 2012)

cant wait, got friday off and expect to be up early.  please put four down for lunch sat. thanks


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 22, 2012)

Gotchadownpatrick!


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 26, 2012)

The count down is on. Looking forward to this weekend and a chance to learn a few things. Maybe just maybe I will be the winner of this fine knife.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 26, 2012)

De-winterized the camper Saturday afternoon.  Gotta get some propane bottles filled this week and I'm all set.  Can't wait!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> The count down is on. Looking forward to this weekend and a chance to learn a few things. Maybe just maybe I will be the winner of this fine knife.



cant happen , I am gonna win it, sorry . You can still enter though. Scott


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 26, 2012)

Now now Scott haven't you ever heard of beginners luck or 1st timers luck. Things are in my corner on this one if no one goes and messes it up for me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 26, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> Now now Scott haven't you ever heard of beginners luck or 1st timers luck. Things are in my corner on this one if no one goes and messes it up for me, if you know what I mean.



Things are in my corner on this one if no one goes and messes it up for me, if you know what I mean. 


I will be there to stir the pot..Good luck


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

Just make sure you get a bowl of that slaw , its got tomatoes in it . It is some more goooood.You gotta try it. I will be first in line for that. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 26, 2012)

The more tickets you buy the better your chances......bring the bank!
At least you don't have to worry about me. Out of 19 tries at Trackrock and half again that many at the Guild meetings......I've not won once! 
Scott's dead on with the slaw....never any seconds and never any left.........I don't care what you see in that bowl over there!


----------



## arcame (Mar 27, 2012)

See you guys fri afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 27, 2012)

Went by today and reserved my spot... This week is going to crawl by.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 27, 2012)

and the weekend will fly by.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 28, 2012)

Anthony said he can make up some cornbread for Friday night. OOOOwheeee getting hungry here!
ps - said he'd make up a little extra on the slaw just for you Scott.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 28, 2012)

I could make some deer poppers Friday night as well, I just don't know where to take them.  I'm in site 28.  Where ya'll be?


----------



## arcame (Mar 28, 2012)

We usually hang out at the barn for a while on fri night


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

Anvil Head said:


> Anthony said he can make up some cornbread for Friday night. OOOOwheeee getting hungry here!
> ps - said he'd make up a little extra on the slaw just for you Scott.



I can always have another helping of slaw.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 28, 2012)

We're usually in the barn/shop......it's a fluid thing, just keep your feet up and in front of you.


----------



## john costa (Mar 28, 2012)

Loaded and ready. pulling out 10ish


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 28, 2012)

Same here, hope to pull out of Hanging Dog by 10:30. See you there Little Brother.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 29, 2012)

Won't be back on line until late Monday or Tuesday for the obvious reasons..........my hammer's too big for the keys and 'putor doesn't handle the heat well. 
See yah!
This is why!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats what its all about right there, kids learning and having fun. There is Boone and myself in the background. Dont know what your missing unless you are there to experience it.Its a great place to spend a day or a weekend. See you all sat.Scott


----------



## arcame (Mar 29, 2012)

the wife and i will be bringing some chili for fri night also if anyone else wants to contribute maybee we can start a pot luck for that night.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 31, 2012)

As predicted by me I won the knife above. Thanks to Will Dutton and R-Lo for producing such a beautiful knife and sheath. I had a ball and learned a few things while I was there. It was a pleasure to meeting everyone there, I will be back in the fall hopefully I will get a chance to hammer some by then


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 31, 2012)

jbrooker said:


> As predicted by me I won the knife above. Thanks to Will Dutton and R-Lo for producing such a beautiful knife and sheath. I had a ball and learned a few things while I was there. It was a pleasure to meeting everyone there, I will be back in the fall hopefully I will get a chance to hammer some by then



Congrats on the knife James. I think it was rigged so you could win.....I threatened to make him walk back for winning it.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats James,  I remember , you tried to tell them


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 1, 2012)

Scott, it may have been rigged, if so I didn't rig it up so I will just keep the knife and be happy I won.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 1, 2012)

Must have been beginners luck after all. It is a nice knife.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 1, 2012)

Small, unmarked bills James..............
Sorry you couldn't make it up Travis, know it's a long drive for you. You would have had fun though.......record crowd and lots of new faces and friends.

Special thanks to all who helped and supported the event.
Next one is the 10 Year Anniversary and will be very special so start planning. Tenatively the last weekend in Sept. TBA
The raffle knife will be a very special one as well. I will try to post progressive pictures WIP style. It will be a collaboration between Wayne Hensely (VP Knife Makers' Guild) and me (probationary KMG member). Many of you got to see the blade and tsuba material at Trackrock.


----------



## jbrooker (Apr 1, 2012)

Carl i was thinking rolls of pennies shipped each week. Had a great time and look forward to the fall event


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 1, 2012)

Gonna take you awhile, but as long as you pay the shipping......s'ok wid me.


----------

